# Kernel 3.12.20 segfaults on processing uevents

## Silent-Hunter

I updated to kernel 3.12.20 yesterday, and it worked all day. I booted my computer today, and it gave a stacktrace during processing uevents, and then iwlwifi complained. My WiFi was still working fine, and I could log in, but X would not start, it just said no screens.

Here is my dmesg output:

```
[    2.145707] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xe4 on isa0060/serio0).

[    2.145712] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e064 <keycode>' to make it known.

[    2.147515] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe4 on isa0060/serio0).

[    2.147520] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e064 <keycode>' to make it known.

[    2.148977] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xe4 on isa0060/serio0).

[    2.148982] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e064 <keycode>' to make it known.

[    2.150899] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe4 on isa0060/serio0).

[    2.150904] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e064 <keycode>' to make it known.

[    2.152312] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xe4 on isa0060/serio0).

[    2.152317] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e064 <keycode>' to make it known.

[    2.154202] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe4 on isa0060/serio0).

[    2.154206] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e064 <keycode>' to make it known.

[    2.155615] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xe4 on isa0060/serio0).

[    2.155620] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e064 <keycode>' to make it known.

[    2.157684] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xe4 on isa0060/serio0).

[    2.157689] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e064 <keycode>' to make it known.

[    2.278175] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 1995.468 MHz

[    2.278186] ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    2.284284] ata2.00: ATA-8: ST1000LM024 HN-M101MBB, 2BA30001, max UDMA/133

[    2.284290] ata2.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[    2.290401] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.290570] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST1000LM024 HN-M 2BA3 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.290834] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

[    2.290836] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    2.290928] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[    2.290931] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.290964] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.324937]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

[    2.325549] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.638082] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    2.652803] ata3.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD-RW DVRTD10RS, 1.00, max UDMA/100

[    2.665412] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.672254] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW DVRTD10RS 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.681117] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.681121] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.681356] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    3.027963] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    3.045897] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    3.045984] sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[    3.046071] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

[    3.099583] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    3.149620] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    3.220534] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[    3.277900] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    3.285088] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    3.285089] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    3.288729] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.291516] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.294259] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    3.295970] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    3.297703] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    3.299455] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[    3.349549] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    3.360285] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30200]-ms

[    3.363789] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    3.364135] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    3.367268] megasas: 06.700.06.00-rc1 Sat. Aug. 31 17:00:00 PDT 2013

[    3.370236] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.06.00.08-k.

[    3.382028] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.42

[    3.382030] Copyright(c) 2004-2013 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    3.386354] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    3.396193] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    3.396293] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    3.396354] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    3.396431] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    3.396796] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    3.396963] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    3.397123] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.397132] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.397139] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    3.397154] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    3.401047] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    3.401067] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf6308000

[    3.417831] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.417971] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.417974] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.417976] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.417978] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.20-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    3.417979] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    3.418196] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.418208] hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.418460] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    3.418467] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.418473] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    3.418487] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    3.422374] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    3.422392] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf6307000

[    3.437823] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    3.437928] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.437931] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.437933] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    3.437935] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.20-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    3.437937] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    3.438137] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.438149] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.457269] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    3.459106] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    3.461012] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    3.463111] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    3.463119] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    3.463312] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.463319] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.463325] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.463331] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.463337] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.463343] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: irq 50 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.463349] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: irq 51 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.463355] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: irq 52 for MSI/MSI-X

[    3.463571] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    3.463574] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.463576] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    3.463577] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.20-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    3.463579] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:04:00.0

[    3.463774] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.463789] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.463900] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    3.463905] xhci_hcd 0000:04:00.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    3.466774] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    3.466777] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    3.466779] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    3.466781] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.12.20-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    3.466782] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:04:00.0

[    3.466968] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.466981] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    3.525285] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    3.525287] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    3.631871] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    3.631969] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.26.0-ioctl (2013-08-15) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    3.655574] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    3.657541] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    3.737704] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    3.827665] raid6: sse2x1    5373 MB/s

[    3.887950] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    3.887953] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    3.888264] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.888320] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.997614] raid6: sse2x2    6698 MB/s

[    4.007620] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    4.157861] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    4.157864] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    4.158168] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.158232] hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    4.167555] raid6: sse2x4    7654 MB/s

[    4.167557] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (7654 MB/s)

[    4.167558] raid6: using ssse3x2 recovery algorithm

[    4.167815] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    4.167992] xor: automatically using best checksumming function:

[    4.237585] usb 1-1.5: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    4.267520]    avx       : 14249.200 MB/sec

[    4.268642] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    4.268644] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    4.268645] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    4.281582] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    4.283419] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    4.285267] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    4.314123] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    4.320400] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    4.320402] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    4.320403] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    4.320404] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    4.336303] fuse init (API version 7.22)

[    4.339382] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    4.339383] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    4.342332] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    4.342334] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    4.342631] PTP clock support registered

[    4.346792] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    4.350923] usb 1-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c52b

[    4.350926] usb 1-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    4.350928] usb 1-1.5: Product: USB Receiver

[    4.350930] usb 1-1.5: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    4.352829] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.5/1-1.5:1.0/input/input3

[    4.352994] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52B.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.5/input0

[    4.355233] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.5/1-1.5:1.1/input/input4

[    4.355632] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52B.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.5/input1

[    4.358654] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52B.0003: hiddev0,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.5/input2

[    4.437540] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    4.440381] EXT3-fs (sdb3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    4.440551] EXT2-fs (sdb3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    4.493365] EXT4-fs (sdb3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    4.548246] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0139

[    4.548253] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    4.548258] usb 2-1.2: Product: USB2.0-CRW

[    4.548262] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: Generic

[    4.548266] usb 2-1.2: SerialNumber: 20100201396000000

[    4.627470] usb 2-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    4.868271] usb 2-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=5986, idProduct=0262

[    4.868278] usb 2-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    4.868283] usb 2-1.6: Product: BisonCam, NB Pro

[    4.868287] usb 2-1.6: Manufacturer: 123

[    5.117314] usb 2-1.7: new full-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[    5.229773] usb 2-1.7: New USB device found, idVendor=1770, idProduct=ff00

[    5.229780] usb 2-1.7: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=1, SerialNumber=1

[    5.229784] usb 2-1.7: Product: MSI EPF USB

[    5.229788] usb 2-1.7: Manufacturer: MSI EPF USB

[    5.229792] usb 2-1.7: SerialNumber: MSI EPF USB

[    5.231861] hid-generic 0003:1770:FF00.0004: hiddev0,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Device [MSI EPF USB MSI EPF USB] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.7/input0

[    7.371981] systemd-udevd[2602]: starting version 212

[    8.341031] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5

[    8.369061] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x23

[    8.460325] ACPI: Requesting acpi_cpufreq

[    8.482608] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    8.482617] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    8.482630] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    8.500642] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/PNP0C09:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input6

[    8.507367] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    8.507430] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input7

[    8.507468] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    8.507518] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input8

[    8.507553] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    8.690854] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for AC is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    8.694230] ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

[    8.725784] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    8.725786] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (28 C)

[    8.726229] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

[    8.726231] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (30 C)

[    8.749909] thermal LNXTHERM:02: registered as thermal_zone2

[    8.749912] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (71 C)

[    8.752224] acpi device:20: registered as cooling_device8

[    8.752251] ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    8.752297] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:1e/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input9

[    8.780675] ACPI Warning: 0x000000000000f000-0x000000000000f01f SystemIO conflicts with Region \_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI 1 (20130725/utaddress-251)

[    8.780682] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    8.811960] ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

[    8.812025] ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

[    8.812039] rtc_cmos 00:04: RTC can wake from S4

[    8.812079] ACPI: Fan [FAN2] (off)

[    8.812116] ACPI: Fan [FAN3] (off)

[    8.812161] ACPI: Fan [FAN4] (off)

[    8.812205] rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    8.812245] rtc_cmos 00:04: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    8.886225] ACPI: Deprecated procfs I/F for battery is loaded, please retry with CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER cleared

[    8.886231] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

[    9.037820] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[    9.038098] r8169 0000:02:00.0: irq 53 for MSI/MSI-X

[    9.038237] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: RTL8168e/8111e at 0xffffc90005302000, 6c:62:6d:30:e1:9f, XID 0c200000 IRQ 53

[    9.038240] r8169 0000:02:00.0 eth0: jumbo features [frames: 9200 bytes, tx checksumming: ko]

[    9.102571] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    9.310153] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    9.494950] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    9.494952] Copyright(c) 2003-2013 Intel Corporation

[    9.495138] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: irq 54 for MSI/MSI-X

[    9.522952] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 55 for MSI/MSI-X

[    9.701453] hda_codec: ALC892: SKU not ready 0x598301f0

[    9.711011] hda_intel: Disabling MSI

[    9.805999] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1 op_mode iwldvm

[   10.266361] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

[   10.266365] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[   10.266366] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[   10.266369] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 130 BGN, REV=0xB0

[   10.266424] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   10.302768] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[   10.515039] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[   10.705879] rts5139: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[   10.710182] scsi6 : SCSI emulation for RTS5139 USB card reader

[   10.710321] usbcore: registered new interface driver rts5139

[   10.710401] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- xD/SD/M.S.       1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[   10.710858] sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[   10.738145] uvcvideo: Unable to create debugfs directory

[   10.738174] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device BisonCam, NB Pro (5986:0262)

[   10.755021] input: BisonCam, NB Pro as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.6/2-1.6:1.0/input/input10

[   10.755075] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[   10.755076] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

[   10.782963] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   10.843997] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   10.844002] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[   10.855281] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[   10.855378] kernel BUG at drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq.c:79!

[   10.855474] invalid opcode: 0000 [#1] SMP 

[   10.855697] Modules linked in: nvidia(PO+) uvcvideo videobuf2_vmalloc videobuf2_memops rts5139(C) videobuf2_core videodev arc4 iwldvm joydev mac80211 snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel(+) iwlwifi cfg80211 snd_hda_codec snd_hwdep snd_pcm snd_page_alloc drm r8169 snd_timer rfkill acpi_cpufreq(+) mii rtc_cmos fan snd freq_table i2c_i801 i2c_core video battery thermal ac backlight button processor microcode(+) pcspkr thermal_sys xts gf128mul aes_x86_64 cbc sha256_generic libiscsi scsi_transport_iscsi tg3 ptp pps_core libphy e1000 fuse nfs lockd sunrpc jfs multipath linear raid10 raid456 async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq raid1 raid0 dm_snapshot dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod hid_sunplus hid_sony led_class hid_samsung hid_pl hid_petalynx hid_gyration

[   10.861601]  sl811_hcd usbhid xhci_hcd ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usb_storage ehci_pci ehci_hcd usbcore usb_common aic94xx libsas lpfc crc_t10dif crct10dif_common qla2xxx megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm megaraid aacraid sx8 DAC960 cciss 3w_9xxx 3w_xxxx mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc scsi_tgt mptspi mptscsih mptbase atp870u dc395x qla1280 imm parport dmx3191d sym53c8xx gdth advansys initio BusLogic arcmsr aic7xxx aic79xx scsi_transport_spi sg pdc_adma sata_inic162x sata_mv ata_piix ahci libahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sis sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_sil24 sata_sil sata_promise pata_sl82c105 pata_cs5530 pata_cs5520 pata_via pata_jmicron pata_marvell pata_sis pata_netcell pata_sc1200 pata_pdc202xx_old pata_triflex pata_atiixp pata_opti pata_amd pata_ali pata_it8213

[   10.867381]  pata_pcmcia pcmcia pcmcia_core pata_ns87415 pata_ns87410 pata_serverworks pata_artop pata_it821x pata_optidma pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_efar pata_rz1000 pata_sil680 pata_radisys pata_pdc2027x pata_mpiix libata

[   10.868967] CPU: 0 PID: 2628 Comm: systemd-udevd Tainted: P         C O 3.12.20-gentoo #1

[   10.869067] Hardware name: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. GX780/GT780/GT780DX/GT783/MS-1761, BIOS E1761IMS V1.0H 11/18/2011

[   10.869196] task: ffff88031db07980 ti: ffff8800daa56000 task.ti: ffff8800daa56000

[   10.869295] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff813fa15f>]  [<ffffffff813fa15f>] lock_policy_rwsem_read+0x1b/0x3c

[   10.869486] RSP: 0018:ffff8800daa57c40  EFLAGS: 00010246

[   10.869579] RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000000000000 RCX: 0000000000000010

[   10.869675] RDX: ffff88031f400000 RSI: 0000000000000006 RDI: 0000000000000000

[   10.869772] RBP: ffff8800daa57c58 R08: 00000000000206a7 R09: ffffffffa0c3023f

[   10.869871] R10: ffff88030e7eb004 R11: ffffffffa0c3023f R12: 0000000000000000

[   10.869969] R13: ffff88030e7eb000 R14: ffff88030e9940dc R15: ffff88030e7eaff8

[   10.870067] FS:  00007ff9ea52f7c0(0000) GS:ffff88031f400000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[   10.870168] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

[   10.870262] CR2: 00007ff9e98c9630 CR3: 000000007ff05000 CR4: 00000000000407f0

[   10.870358] Stack:

[   10.870445]  ffffffff813faa97 ffff88030e994008 ffff88030f7ea808 ffff8800daa57c68

[   10.870805]  ffffffffa112da42 ffff88030e7eaff0 ffffffffa10fff99 ffff88030e7eaff8

[   10.871165]  ffffffffa0c3045d ffff88030e994008 ffff8800daa57d18 0000000000000000

[   10.871526] Call Trace:

[   10.871614]  [<ffffffff813faa97>] ? cpufreq_get+0x3c/0x65

[   10.871783]  [<ffffffffa112da42>] os_get_cpu_frequency+0xb/0x13 [nvidia]

[   10.871954]  [<ffffffffa10fff99>] _nv013411rm+0x9/0x30 [nvidia]

[   10.872124]  [<ffffffffa0c3045d>] ? _nv000763rm+0x2ed/0xf90 [nvidia]

[   10.872280]  [<ffffffffa0c0400a>] ? _nv000766rm+0x7a/0xc0 [nvidia]

[   10.872449]  [<ffffffffa11082e4>] ? rm_init_rm+0x24/0x80 [nvidia]

[   10.872591]  [<ffffffffa15fd097>] ? nvidia_init_module+0x97/0x6f5 [nvidia]

[   10.872734]  [<ffffffffa15fd70a>] ? nv_drm_init+0x15/0x15 [nvidia]

[   10.872878]  [<ffffffffa15fd790>] ? nvidia_frontend_init_module+0x86/0xb8 [nvidia]

[   10.873023]  [<ffffffffa15fd70a>] ? nv_drm_init+0x15/0x15 [nvidia]

[   10.873120]  [<ffffffff81000267>] ? do_one_initcall+0x7f/0x104

[   10.873217]  [<ffffffff810c4303>] ? __vunmap+0x91/0xb8

[   10.873313]  [<ffffffff8107b1cb>] ? load_module+0x1acf/0x1daa

[   10.873410]  [<ffffffff8107879c>] ? mod_kobject_put+0x45/0x45

[   10.873505]  [<ffffffff810cf89c>] ? vfs_read+0x102/0x12d

[   10.873602]  [<ffffffff8107b597>] ? SyS_finit_module+0x56/0x6c

[   10.873699]  [<ffffffff814aa562>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[   10.873795] Code: ff 5e 5b 4c 89 e0 41 5c 41 5d 41 5e 41 5f 5d c3 48 63 ff 48 c7 c0 20 e4 00 00 48 8b 14 fd b0 b6 67 81 48 8b 04 10 48 85 c0 75 02 <0f> 0b 55 8b 40 14 48 c7 c7 30 e4 00 00 48 89 e5 48 03 3c c5 b0 

[   10.878211] RIP  [<ffffffff813fa15f>] lock_policy_rwsem_read+0x1b/0x3c

[   10.878373]  RSP <ffff8800daa57c40>

[   10.878474] ---[ end trace f3c098118b7b6285 ]---

[   10.915069] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x23

[   11.411159] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x23

[   11.414110] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x23

[   11.414487] microcode: CPU4 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x23

[   11.414861] microcode: CPU5 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x23

[   11.415252] microcode: CPU6 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x23

[   11.415754] microcode: CPU7 sig=0x206a7, pf=0x10, revision=0x23

[   11.416244] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[   11.325373] systemd-udevd[2623]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp2s0

[   11.535398] systemd-udevd[2630]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp3s0

[   12.028269] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   12.028391] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[   12.028491] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   12.028589] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   12.028694] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   12.028793] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   12.028891] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (300 mBi, 2000 mBm)

[   13.844106] EXT4-fs (sdb3): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   14.218412] Adding 10485756k swap on /dev/sdb2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:10485756k 

[   19.020116] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   19.026990] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x2-0x1

[   19.097601] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   19.104465] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x2-0x1

[   20.795511] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[   20.795700] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

[   24.215121] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[   24.215144] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp2s0: link is not ready

[   25.114503] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xa8 on isa0060/serio0).

[   25.114512] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e028 <keycode>' to make it known.

[   25.116358] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xa8 on isa0060/serio0).

[   25.116367] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e028 <keycode>' to make it known.

[   25.314217] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xa8 on isa0060/serio0).

[   25.314225] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e028 <keycode>' to make it known.

[   25.316099] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xa8 on isa0060/serio0).

[   25.316107] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e028 <keycode>' to make it known.

[   27.163419] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   27.170189] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x2-0x1

[   27.274622] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

[   27.504071] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: link down

[   27.504090] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): enp2s0: link is not ready

[   27.635550] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Disabled; Enabling L0S

[   27.642327] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Radio type=0x2-0x2-0x1

[   27.759208] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp3s0: link is not ready

[   30.373114] wlp3s0: authenticate with 48:f8:b3:63:a4:da

[   30.385390] wlp3s0: send auth to 48:f8:b3:63:a4:da (try 1/3)

[   30.407175] wlp3s0: authenticated

[   30.409439] wlp3s0: associate with 48:f8:b3:63:a4:da (try 1/3)

[   30.433056] wlp3s0: RX AssocResp from 48:f8:b3:63:a4:da (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=6)

[   30.442790] wlp3s0: associated

[   30.442806] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp3s0: link becomes ready
```

----------

## Silent-Hunter

Reading the stacktrace, it looks like it's the nvidia drivers that are crashing. That's why X wouldn't start.

----------

## aCOSwt

It looks like a race condition in cpufreq triggered by the nvidia module.

In which case, the patch is there : http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=999976e0f623

----------

## Silent-Hunter

Any idea when that'll get merged in? 3.12.13 had that issue too, and I don't know how to patch manually.

----------

## Silent-Hunter

Oh wait, I can just edit the source file manually and make the changes in that diff right? As long as I keep a backup of the original?

----------

## Silent-Hunter

Mine doesn't match the source in the diff, so I'm afraid to change it:  

```
*/

unsigned int cpufreq_get(unsigned int cpu)

{

   unsigned int ret_freq = 0;

   if (cpufreq_disabled() || !cpufreq_driver)

      return -ENOENT;

   if (!down_read_trylock(&cpufreq_rwsem))

      return 0;

   if (unlikely(lock_policy_rwsem_read(cpu)))

      goto out_policy;

   ret_freq = __cpufreq_get(cpu);

   unlock_policy_rwsem_read(cpu);

out_policy:

   up_read(&cpufreq_rwsem);

   return ret_freq;

}
```

----------

## Hu

The stacktrace appears to be caused by a call made by the nVidia module.  Until you can patch the kernel, you could disable the nVidia proprietary module to avoid the fault at boot.  This will likely leave you unable to start X unless you also switch to the open driver.

----------

## Silent-Hunter

I think I'd rather use the old kernel until they fix the new one.

----------

## ulenrich

Changing the default /lib/udev/rules.d/99-nvidia.rules possibly helps to avoid nvidia at boot: 

override it by placing: /etc/udev/rules.d/99-nvidia.rules

```
# ACTION=="add", DEVPATH=="/module/nvidia", SUBSYSTEM=="module", RUN+="nvidia-udev.sh $env{ACTION}"

ACTION=="remove", DEVPATH=="/module/nvidia", SUBSYSTEM=="module", RUN+="nvidia-udev.sh $env{ACTION}
```

See also: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=504326#c8

----------

## Silent-Hunter

With the new nvidia-drivers-337.25, kernel 3.10.32 does the same thing. I had to downgrade to the previous version. I still can't patch the new kernel because the code in my cpufreq.c isn't the same as in the patch file.

----------

